# March 2011 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

Thought I'd start the March thread 
1. Passions of the Dead (Wade Jackson, Bk 4)-LJ Sellers 288 Pgs 4,107 Loc (3/1/11-3/5/11)     
2. Decision Points-George W Bush 481 pgs 0 Loc ( 3/6/11-3/19/11)    
3. Harry Potter and the Prisoner at Azkaban( Harry Potter, Bk 3)-JK Rowling 435 Pgs 0 Loc (3/24/11-3/31/11      

_click here for Feb 2011_


----------



## SinCityReader

1. Room: A Novel by Emma Donoghue 5098 locations / 336 pages Started 2/13/11 - Finished 3/6/11

2. Memoirs of a Geisha by Arthur Golden 8696 locations / 512 pages Started 3/6/11 - In Progress


----------



## chipotle

Kindle books and (mostly) library ebooks on the nook

1. When He Was Wicked by Julia Quinn (Bridgertons #6) - ok
2. The Right Mr. Wrong by Cindi Myers - ok
3. Something About You by Julie James - good but not my genre
4. Slightly Married by Mary Balogh (Bedwyns #3) - very good
5. Lady Sophia's Lover by  Lisa Kleypas (Bow Street Runners #2) - good
6. Single Mom Seeks... by Teresa Hill - ok
7. Somewhere I'll Find You (Capital Theatre #1) by Lisa Kleypas - good
8. Saving CeeCee Honeycutt by Beth Hoffman - very good
9. Ain't She Sweet by Susan Elizabeth Phillips - good
10. A Little Light Magic by Joy Nash - ok
11. Secrets of a Summer Night (Wallflowers #1) by Lisa Kleypas - good
12. Vision in White (Brides Quartet #1) by Nora Roberts - ok
13. The Naked Duke by Sally MacKenzie - mixed feelings
14. Earthly Delights (Corinna Chapman #1) by Kerry Greenwood - ok
15. And Then He Kissed Her by Laura Lee Guhrke - ok
16. True Love and Other Disasters (Chinooks Hockey #4) by Rachel Gibson - ok
17. Instant Temptation (Wilder #3) by Jill Shalvis - ok
18. How to Marry a Marquis (Ex-Spies #2) by Julia Quinn -  good, funny
19. Slightly Wicked (Bedwyns #2) by Mary Balogh - very good
20. Rendezvous by Amanda Quick - good
21. It Happened One Autumn (Wallflowers #2) by Lisa Kleypas - good
22. The Next Best Thing by Kristan Higgins - very, very good, one of the best this year
23. Off Season by Anne Rivers Siddons - ok
24. Burning Up by Sarah Mayberry - ok



DNF

Last Night's Scandal by Loretta Chase - will try again some other time
The Magnate's Mistress by Miranda Lee


----------



## crebel

March 2011 books read – All Kindle books

Model Agent – Sean Sweeney **** 
Every Night I’m Yours – Christie Kelley ***
Killer On A Hot Tin Roof – Livia J. Washburn ***
Death of a Dumb Bunny, Chloe Boston #7 – Melanie Jackson
A Mobster’s Guide to Cranberry Sauce – Beth Mathison (more a chapter than a novelette)
The Perfect Dish – Kristen Painter ****
Honeymooning, A Cyprus Hollow Yarn short story – Rachael Herron
Emerald Green (short story) – Desiree Holt
Holiday Grind – Cleo Coyle ***** (great recipes too)
Marry Me – Jo Goodman ***
How The Rogue Stole Christmas – Rosemary Stevens ****
Heir – Grace Burrowes *****
Reads Like Murder In Honolulu – Georgine Donovon (some chapter header formatting problems) ****
Pleasures of A Notorious Gentleman – Lorraine Heath *****
Sweet Masterpiece, Samantha Sweet Mystery #1 – Connie Shelton ****
Sweet’s Sweets, Samantha Sweet Mystery #2 – Connie Shelton  ****
Anna & The French Kiss – Stephanie Perkins (YA love story with lots of angst)
The Dickens With Love – Josh Lanyon ***** (wish this m/m couple was a series)
His Christmas Pleasure – Cathy Maxwell *****
The Lies That Bind, A Bibliophile Mystery – Kate Carlisle ****
A Most Scandalous Engagement – Gaye Callen ****


----------



## luvmy4brats

*No. **Started **Title **Author ** Pages **Finished **Notes**25.* 02/26*This Side of the Grave* (#5, Night Huntress) Jeaniene Frost 357  03/09 *26.* 02/13*Cleopatra*: A LifeStacy Schiff  384  03/25  *27.* 03/09*Silent in the Sanctuary* (#2, Lady Julia Grey) Deanna Raybourn  496  03/10 *28.* 03/11*Silent on the Moor* (#3, Lady Julia Grey) Deanna Raybourn  480  03/12 *29.* 03/12*Dark Road to Darjeeling* (#4, Lady Julia Grey) Deanna Raybourn  400  03/14 *30.* 03/14*An Irish Country Doctor* Patrick Taylor  352  03/17 *31.* 03/17*River Marked* (#6, Mercy Thompson) Patricia Briggs  336  03/20 *32.* 03/20*Tuesday Tells it Slant* Holly Christine  278  03/21 (Quasi-Official Reading Game)*33.* 03/21*Journey to the Center of the Earth* Jules Verne  288  03/24 freebie *34.* 03/26*Wench:* A Novel Dolen Perkins-Valdez  304  03/28  *35.* 03/29*The Peach Keeper:* A Novel Sarah Addison Allen  272  03/31  

*March Reading Totals:* 11 Books; 3,947 Pages

January Reading Totals: 12 Books; 4,503 Pages
February Reading Totals: 12 Books; 4,626 Pages


----------



## Geoffrey

It's Spring, Baby

*March Book List*
1. *The Lies of Locke Lamora - Scott Lynch* - Fantasy - 10008 locations - finished 3/4
2. *Cheating Chance - James Buchanan* - m/m Romance - 4597 locations - finished 3/5
3. *Greyhound - Steffan Piper* - Fiction - 4301 locations - finished 3/7
4. *Pricks and Pragmatism - JL Merrow* - m/m Romance - 1602 locations - finished 3/8
5. After Life - Simon Funk - Science Fiction - 111 of 1925 locations - abandoned 3/8
6. Stockholm Syndrome - Richard Rider - Gay Fiction - 673 of 6288 - abandoned 3/9
7. Five Falling Eagles - David Leyva - Fantasy - 286 of 2838 locations - abandoned 3/9
8. *The Vampire Lestat - Anne Rice* - Dark Fantasy - 11476 locations - finished 3/12
9. *Containment - Christian Cantrell* - Science Fiction - 3277 locations - finished 3/14
10. *Quarter Share - Nathan Lowell* - Science Fiction - 3167 locations - finished 3/16
11. *Half Share - Nathan Lowell* - Science Fiction - 278 locations - finished 3/18
12. *The Saga of Seven Suns - Kevin Anderson* - Science Fiction - 9863 locations - finished 3/22
13. *With Abandon - J. L. Langley* - m/m Romance - 5599 locations - finished 3/24
14. *1636: The Saxon Uprising - Eric Flint* - Alt History - 7088 locations - finished 3/26
15. In The Time Of Dying - Kristine Williams - Science Fiction - 956 of 7670 locations - abandoned 3/27
16. *Evolussion - Kathy Bell* - Alt. History - 5941 locations - finished 3/29
17. *Deryni Rising - Katherine Kurtz* - Fantasy - 4704 locations - finished 3/31


----------



## Jaasy

March Madness, march!

1   Last Light by Terri Blackstock, finished
2   Final Jeopardy by Linda Fairstein, finished
3   Likely to Die by Linda Fairstein, finished
4   Cold Hit by Linda Fairstein, finished
5   Death House by Linda Fairstein, finished
6   The Bone Vault by Linda Fairstein, finished
7   The Kills by Linda Fairstein, finished
8   Entombed by Linda Fairstein, finished
9   Death Dance by Linda Fairstein, finished
10 Bad Blood by Linda Fairstein, finished
11 Killer Heat by Linda Fairstein, finished
12 Hell Gate by Linda Fairstein, finished
13 Silent Mercy by Linda Fairstein, finished
14 In Serena's Web by Kay Hooper, finished
15 A Woman's Worth by Tracy Price-Thompson, finished


----------



## pidgeon92

Fat,Forty,Fired -- Nigel Marsh -- 288 pages -- 3/7/11
The Weird Sisters -- Eleanor Brown -- 336 pages -- 3/13/11
American Wife -- Curtis Sittenfeld -- 576 pages -- 3/2/11
Mini Shopaholic -- Sophie Kinsella -- 432 pages -- 3/8/11
Shimmer -- Bruce Jones -- 3/11/11
Flesh and Bone -- Jefferson Bass -- 368 pages -- 3/15/11
The Widower's Tale - Julia Glass -- 416 pages -- 3/28/11
Summer of the Swans -- Betsy Byars -- 144 pages -- 3/18/11
The Hidden Man --David Ellis -- 336 pages -- 3/18/11
Baby Huey: A Cautionary Tale of Addiction -- James Henderson -- 3/21/11
The Seance -- Kindle Edition -- 350 pages -- 3/27/11


----------



## cagnes

_Read...._
                        
1. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban by J. K. Rowling (448 pages) 3/1
2. Not Quite a Husband  by Sherry Thomas (352 pages) 3/1
3. River Marked (Mercy #6) by Patricia Briggs (336 pages) 3/4
4. Compromised by Kate Noble (368 pages) 3/5
5. Halfway to the Grave (Night Huntress #1) by Jeaniene Frost (384 pages) 3/7
6. One Foot in the Grave (Night Huntress #2) by Jeaniene Frost (384 pages) 3/8
7. The Shelters of Stone (Earth's Children #5) by Jean M. Auel (912 pages) 3/10
8. Morning Glory by LaVyrle Spencer (448 pages) 3/11
9. At Grave's End (Night Huntress #3) by Jeaniene Frost (352 pages) 3/13
10. The Wind and the Sea by Marsha Canham (531 pages) 3/14 
11. Swept Away by Marsha Canham (400 pages) 3/16 
12. The Girl from Junchow  by Kate Furnivall (512 pages) 3/19
13. The Sherbrooke Bride (Brides #1) by Catherine Coulter (416 pages) 3/20
14. Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte (470 pages) 3/20
15. Destined for an Early Grave (Night Huntress #4)  by Jeaniene Frost (400 pages) 3/22
16. Texas Destiny (Texas Trilogy #1) by Lorraine Heath (384 pages) 3/23
17. The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie: A Flavia de Luce Novel by Alan Bradley (384 pages) 3/24
18. Texas Glory (Texas Trilogy #2) by Lorraine Heath (379 pages) 3/24
19. Texas Splendor (Texas Trilogy #3) by Lorraine Heath (320 pages) 3/25
20. First Drop of Crimson (Night Huntress World #1) by Jeaniene Frost (384 pages) 3/26
21. The Dream-Hunter (Dark-Hunter, #10) by Sherrilyn Kenyon (352 pages) 3/28
22. Eternal Kiss of Darkness (Night Huntress World #2) by Jeaniene Frost (384 pages) 3/29
23. Midnight Angel (Stokehurst #1) by Lisa Kleypas (384 pages) 3/30
24. Son of the Shadows (Sevenwaters #2) by Juliet Marillier (462 pages) 3/31

*2011 Monthly Totals:*
January Reading Totals: 20 Books, 8599 Pages
February Reading Totals: 17 Books, 6860 Pages
*March Reading Totals: 24 Books, 10047 Pages*


----------



## PinkKindle

I'm in again! 

1. The Shelters of Stone (Earth's Children, Book Five): with Bonus Content by Jean M. Auel: 17,223 locations. Begun 2/17, on location 11,089 on 3/1, completed 3/5 -- 6134 locations read in March.
2. Season Of The Harvest by Michael R. Hicks: 7054 locations. Begun 3/5, completed 3/8.
3. The Weight of Blood (The Half-Orcs, Book 1) by David Dalglish: 4255 locations. Begun 3/8, completed 3/11.
4. The Name of the Wind: The Kingkiller Chronicle: Day One by Patrick Rothfuss: 13,459 locations. Begun 3/12, completed 3/19.
5. The Wise Man's Fear: The Kingkiller Chronicle: Day Two by Patrick Rothfuss: 19,837 locations. Begun 3/19, completed 3/26.
6. Assassin's Apprentice by Robin Hobb: 6418 locations. Begun 3/27, completed 3/29.
7. THE LAND OF PAINTED CAVES: A Novel by Jean M. Auel: 15,531 locations. Begun 3/30, on location 2332 on 3/31 -- 2332 locations read in March.

Running Totals: *Final Totals:*
Locations read in March: 59,489
DTB pages read in March: 
Books read start to finish in March: 5
Books read partially in March: 2

Books completed in 2011: 12
Total locations read in 2011: 124,573
Total DTB pages read in 2011: 

*Books completed in 2010: 56*


----------



## LauraB

_*Books read in 2010=43 *_*
In Progress:
One Year Bible, NIV, Kindle 2200 locations since January 1
I, Claudius,  Kindle
Completed
The people of the book Kindle*


----------



## Maxx

March 2011

1.  My Life in France (kindle) as of 3/1/2011 page 131, completed 3/26/2011, 205 pages read
2.  Last Night in Twisted River (audiobook) as of 3/1/2011 page 317, completed 3/12/2011, 275 pages read
3.  The Chestry Oak (DTB) as of 3/1/2011 page 156, completed 3/7/2011, 80 pages read
4.  The No. 1 Ladies Detective Agency (audiobook) began 3/12/2011, completed 3/19/2011, 272 pages read
5.  Matterhorn (audiobook) began 3/20/2011, as of 3/31 on page 418, 418 pages read



Pages read March:  1250


----------



## ladyknight33

in


----------



## Liv James

I'll give it a try!


----------



## sheltiemom

1.  The Pawn - Steven James - 3900 locations
2.  Love Me If You Must - Nicole Young - 3069 locations - 379 pages
3.  Just Take My Heart - Mary Higgings Clark - 4530 locations - 326 pages
4.  Alone - Lisa Gardner - 5888 locations - 324 pages
5.  The Shadow of Your Smile - 4443 locations - 326 pages


----------



## Gayle

Count me in again!

1. *Born in Death* - J.D. Robb - 348 pages
2. *Wicked Intentions* - Elizabeth Hoyt - 404 pages
3. *Notorious Pleasures* - Elizabeth Hoyt - 5877 locations
4. *The New World* - Patrick Ness - 589 locations
5. *The Zero Game* - Brad Meltzer - 451 pages
6. *Heart of Stone* - Jill Marie Landis - 312 pages
7. *Altar of Eden* - James Rollins - 5848 locations
8. *The Ark* - Boyd Morrison - 7129 locations

Book totals for 2011

January: 14
February: 8


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Locations/Pages **Genre **Format*3/4 The Lies of Locke Lamora Scott Lynch  10008 loc. Fantasy Kindle 3/5 How I Killed Pluto and Why It Had It Coming Mike Brown 3738 loc. Science Kindle 3/6 Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm Kate Wiggins 3945 loc. Childrens Kindle 3/10 Silent in the Grave Deanna Raybourn 5818 loc. Mystery Kindle 3/12 Silent in the Sanctuary Deanna Raybourn 5758 loc. Mystery Kindle 3/16 Silent on the Moor Deanna Raybourn 5849 loc. Mystery Kindle 3/16 Outlander Diana Gabaldon 850 pp. Historical Fiction Audio 3/18 A Canticle for Leibowitz Walter Miller 5451 loc. Sciencel Fiction Kindle 3/20 The Mysterious Affair at Styles Agatha Christie 124 pp. Mystery Audio 3/20 Valor's Trial Tanya Huff 410 pp. Science Fiction DTB 3/22 Birds of a Feather Jaqueline Winspear 309 pp. Mystery DTB 3/24 A Grand and Bold Thing Ann Finkbeiner 3665 loc. Science Kindle 3/27 First Among Sequels Jasper Fforde 363 pp. Fiction DTB 3/28 Reunion J.L. Penn 250 pp. Chick Lit Kindle 3/29 Listening is an Act of Love ed. by Dave Isay 239 pp. Social History Kindle 3/31 Rides a Dread Legion Raymond Feist 6127 loc. Fantasy Kindle 

*Currently Reading:* 
*Currently Listening to:*


----------



## kaotickitten

Title                                  Author                    Format        Locs/pages      Finished
1. The Time Machine            H.G. Wells                Kindle          1215 Locs        3/5/11 (Started In Feb)
2. Rock & Roll Ghot Stories    Stacy McArdle            Kindle          1871 Locs        3/6/11
3. Summer Island                Kristen Hannah          DTB            392 pgs            3/10/11 (Started in Jan)
4. Listen                            Rene Gutteridge        Kindle          4905 locs        3/14/11
5. Curious Folks Ask:            Sherry Seethaler        Kindle          3822 Locs        3/31/11
        Real Answers on Amazing Inventions, Fascinating Products, and Medical Mysteries


----------



## EllenR

1. Black Magic Sanction by Kim Harrison - 3/1
2. Pale Demon by Kim Harrison - 3/3
3.  Bullet by Laurell K Hamilton - 3/8
4. River Marked by Patricia Briggs - 3/12
5. Indulgence in Death by JD Robb - 3/17
6. Angel's Blood by Nalini Singh - 3/19
7. Archangel's Kiss by Nalini Singh - 3/21
8. Archangel's Consort by Nalini Singh - 3/26
9. Indulgence in Death by JD Robb - 3/28
10. Treachery in Death by JD Robb - 3/30


----------



## Neekeebee

Finished Reading:
*After the Prophet* - Lesley Hazleton
*By the Shores of Silver Lake* - Laura Ingalls Wilder 
*Shadowfever* - Karen Marie Moning
*Sing You Home* - Jodi Picoult
*Dead Men Don't Lye* - Tim Myers
*Open and Shut* -David Rosenfelt I was hoping there would be more about the dog.
*Greatest Knight* - Elizabeth Chadwick 

 Best read of the month, so far.

N


----------



## sebat

1. Halfway to the Grave by Jeaniene Frost - _24% read in February_
2. Water for Elephants by Sara Gruen
3. Ghost College by Scott Nicholson & JR Rain
4. Already Dead by Charlie Huston
5. One Foot in the Grave by Jeaniene Frost
6. At Grave's End by Jeaniene Frost
7. Destined for an Early Grave by Jeaniene Frost
8. Under Witch Moon by Maria Schneider
9. Opal Fire by Barbra Annino


----------



## izzy

my spot


----------



## drenee

*Harvest Moon*. Robyn Carr. K-book. 368 pgs.
*The Man in my Basement*. Walter Mosley. Sony. 272 pgs.
*Ten Things I Love About You*. Julia Quinn. Sony. 241 pgs.

*Innocent Traitor*. Alison Weir. Audio. 18 hrs. 14 min.


----------



## Melbre

Here's hoping I have more time to read this month...   

1. My Stroke of Insight by Jill Bolte Taylor  (183 pgs)    Finished 3/3/111
2. Cutting for Stone by Abraham Verghese (541 pgs)   Finished 3/14/11
3. Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie  (385 pgs)        In Progress


----------



## Toby

FINISHED!!!

1. Sookie Stackhouse 8-Copy Boxed Set, Book 6, Definitely Dead by Charlaine Harris, 5247 Loc's, 3/1/11
2. All God's Creatures by Carolyn McSparren, 4494 Loc's, 3/2/11
3. Love Yourself and Let the Other Person Have It Your Way by Lawrence Crane and Lester Levenson, 1407 Loc's, 3/4/11
4. Public Speaking for Success by Dale Carnegie, 6201 Loc's, 3/10/11
5. Confessions of a Shopaholic by Sophie Kinsella, 314 Pg's, 3/17/11
6. Apple Turnover Murder by Joanne Fluke, 341 Pg's, 3/20/11
7. Moonwalking with Einstein: The Art and Science of Remembering Everything by Joshua Foer, 4653 Loc's, 3/22/11


----------



## talleylynn

1. *Capitol Offense * by Mike Doogan (3/1)
4714 locations; 320 pages
2. *Arctic Homestead * by Norma Cobb and Charles W. Sasser (3/5)
3000 locations; 304 pages
3. *A Forest of Stars: The Saga of the Seven Suns #2 * by Kevin J. Anderson (3/13)
10429 locations; 672 pages
4. *Calorie Queens: Living Thin in a Fat World* by Jackie Scott and Diane Scott Kellum (3/14)
4755 locations; 320 pages
5. *Glory in Death * by J. D. Robb (3/19)
5565 locations; 320 pages
6. *16 Lighthouse Road * by Debbie Macomber (3/20)
5039 locations; 384 pages
7. *The Dark Tide * by Andrew Gross (3/24)
6160 locations; 448 pages
8. *Curse of the Pharaohs * by Elizabeth Peters (3/27)
5104 locations; 285 pages
9. *25 Lessons I've Learned About Photography...Life * by Lorenzo Dominquez (3/27)
2319 locations; 146 pages

abandoned at 26% - Petals From the Sky by Mingmei Yip


----------



## gina1230

1.     Devil's Bargain by Jade Lee (dtb)                    Started -- 2/28/11     Finished -- 3/6/11
2.     Mine Till Midnight by Lisa Kleypas (audible)     Started -- 2/28/11    Finished -- 3/9/11
3.    Snodgrass Vacation by Dave Conifer              Started -- 3/10/11


----------



## char

I'm in.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Finished

*Title*
Invincible
Night Whispers
Water for Elephants
Septimus Heap Book 1 *Author*
Sherrilyn Kenyon
Erin Hunter
Sara Gruen
Angie Sage
*Locations*
4618
5680
6093
3197


End of Month Totals

*Number of Books*
3.5 *Total Locations*
19588

Year to Date

*Number of Books*
16 *Total Locations*
89685


----------



## jlee745

TITLE AUTHOR FORMAT LENGTH Started FINISHED Location/page
Catching Fire Suzanne Collins Kindle 4857 Feb 22nd March 2 Finished 
Mockingjay Suzanne Collins Kindle 4988 March 3rd March 7 Finished 
Water For Elephants Sara Gruen Kindle 6132 March 7th March 18 Finished
The Eagle of the Ninth Rosemary Sutcliff Library bk 302 March 15 March 20 Finished
The Hangman's Daughter Oliver Pötzsch Kindle 431 March 20 Pg.200

TBR List
Unbroken: A World War 2 Story of Survival,Resilience and Redemption Laura Hillenbrand

total books read this month: 4
total locs read this month: 13,120
total pages:442


----------



## joanne29

I am in!

1. Different SEASONS BY Stephen King 508 pgs. 03/04      excellent King
2. Bringing Adam Home by Les Standiford 304 pgs. 3/7       incredible
3. Inconceivable by Carolyn and Sean Savage 304 pgs. 3/10      very good
4. Can You Hear Me Now part 1 and 2 by Annie O'Sullivan 151 pgs. 03/11     interesting
5. The Winter of Our Disconnect by Susan Maushart 280 pgs. 03/15       excellent
6. The Butterfly Garden by Chip St. Clair 304 pgs. 03/25      very good
7. Helter Skelter by Victor Bigliosi 689 pgs. 3/28      excellent true crime
8. Love Comes Soflt by Janette Oke 237 pgs. 3/30    not great


----------



## mooshie78

1. A Clash of Kings--George R. R. Martin 
2. A Storm of Swords--George R. R. Martin 
3. A Feast for Crows--George R. R. Martin (started March 26).


Finished 5 books in January.
Finished 2 books in February.


----------



## geko29

*With the Old Breed: At Peleliu and Okinawa* by E. B. Sledge; 6114 locs, 384pp; Incredible and detailed account of two of the bloodiest, yet least-remembered, WWII battles in the Pacific. A large portion of the HBO Mini-Series *The Pacific* was lifted directly from this book, and now I know why.
*The Road* by Cormack McCarthy; 3610 locs, 256 pp; Likely the bleakest, most powerfully sad work I've ever read.

Running totals: 2 books, 9,724 locations, 640 pages.


----------



## ThompsonWrites

Decoded - Jay Z (10% completed)
Sun Stand Still - Steven Furtick (9% completed)
Screw It, Let's Do It - Richard Branson (12% completed) 

Finished 3 books in February
Finished 4 books in January


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

1. _Sing You Home _ by Jodie Picoult ****
2. _Baby Huey: A Cautionary Tale of Addiction _ by James Henderson *****
3. _In Cold Blood _ by Truman Capote ****
4. _The Cold Kiss _ by John Rector ***
5. _The Coffin Dancer _ by Jeffery Deaver *****
6. _The Bone Collector _ by Jeffery Deaver *****
7. _The Empty Chair _ by Jeffery Deaver ****
8. _House Rules _ by Jodie Picoult ****
9. _Abducted_ by Lisa Hoodless and Charlene Lunnon **


----------



## egh34

Yikes, almost forgot...
and I like to keep a running track...
*** = memorable reads
JANUARY:
1. Blind Hope by Kim Meecher 1-2-11 (DTB)
2. Girl with Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson 1-6-11 (Kindle)***
3. Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson 1-11-11 (DTB)***
4. Promise Canyon by Robyn Carr 1-11-11 (Nook)***
5. Duplicity Dogged the Dachshund by Blaize Clement 1-17-11 (DTB)
6. Even Cat Sitters Get The Blues by Blaize Clement 1-20-11 (DTB)
7. The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest by Stieg Larsson 1-23-11 (DTB)***
8. Catsitter on a Hot Tin Roof by Blaize Clement 1-25-11 (Nook)
9. Wild Man Creek by Robyn Carr 1-29-11 (Kindle)***
10. Rainwater by Sandra Dallas 1-30-11 (DTB)***
FEBRUARY:
11. Raining Cat Sitters and Dogs by Blaize Clement 2-2-11 (DTB)
12. Room by Emma Donoghue 2-5-10 (DTB)***
13. Blessings of the Animals by Katrina Kittle 2-9-11(Nook) 
14. Truly, Madly by Heather Webber 2-13-11 (Nook)
15. Cat Sitter Among the Pigeonns by Blaize Clement 2-21-11 (DTB)
16. The Backup Plan by Sherryl Woods 2-23-11 (Nook)
17. Treachery in Death by J.D. Robb 2-26-11 (Kindle) ***
18. Harvest Moon by Robyn Carr 2-28-11 (Kindle) 
MARCH
19. A Creed in Stone Creek by Linda Lael Miller 3-8-11(Kindle)
20. Flirting with Disaster by Sherryl Woods 3-12-11 (Kindle)
21. Prayers for Sale by Sandra Dallas 3-17-11 (Kindle)
22. A Cold Day For Murder by Dana Stabenow 3-19-11 (Kindle)*
23. Fire and Ice by Dana Stabenow 3-24-11 (Nook)
24. So Sure of Death by Dana Stabenow 3-29-11 (Nook)


----------



## pidgeon92

_link to April 2011 thread_


----------



## Basilius

My March reads and listens:


*Title**Author**Length**Finished**Rating*_The Gunslinger_Stephen King34403/4/114_The Lies of Locke Lamora_Scott Lynch100083/14/114_Quarter Share_Nathan Lowell7:293/16/112_A Canticle for Liebowitz_Walter M. Miller, Jr.48433/23/115_The Warrior's Apprentice_Lois McMaster Bujold41743/28/114_The Graveyard Book_Neil Gaiman34823/31/115


----------

